
Check-my.network - known
http://check-my.network/
======
barking
Your network is down for me!

~~~
half-kh-hacker
If only there were some way to check their network!

~~~
petee
And I present: [http://check-check-my.network](http://check-check-my.network)

But seriously, all this down time is making me curious whats on the site! Or
is this an attempted-hype move?

------
Jaruzel
According to Google the description is:

Shows the IP addresses and DNS servers that you are using.

Source:

    
    
      <html>
      <head>
        <meta name="description" content="Shows the IP addresses and DNS servers that you are using.">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=800">
        <link rel="preload" href="https://f3jgj80k7ktl9c478rmmdblumfda7et3i41aq0gi2nletntba2r9v81v.check-my.network/probe4s.gif" as="image"><link rel="preload" href="https://klgrej5v46mhkv7oq1vhvrnab084q59fdm6rcr6nn7phv8optmdv3o40.check-my.network/probe6s.gif" as="image"><link rel="preload" href="http://qbdm9ub90ofncq0lr9d2ar6bk15qic0n39d896qa1avs3dqi87uvnmkm.check-my.network/probe4.gif" as="image"><link rel="preload" href="http://vtah59gkte84i3uk5jns69uo95g0g31l0t5pjm4oa56fln77egr9fkg1.check-my.network/probe6.gif" as="image">
        <style>
        * { margin: 0; padding: 0; }
        img { display: none; }
        iframe { width: 100%; height: 100%; border: 0; position: absolute; top: 0; bottom: 0; left: 0; right: 0; }
        </style>
        <title>(⌐■_■) check-my.network</title>
        <script>
        var pcc = window.RTCPeerConnection || window.mozRTCPeerConnection || window.webkitRTCPeerConnection;
        if (pcc) {
          var pc = new pcc({iceServers: [{urls: ["stun:stun.l.google.com:19302", "stun:stun.services.mozilla.com:3478"]}]});
          var n = function() {};
          pc.createDataChannel("");
          pc.createOffer(function(s) {pc.setLocalDescription(s, n, n)}, n);
          pc.onicecandidate = function(ice) {if (ice && ice.candidate && ice.candidate.candidate) {var h = new XMLHttpRequest(); h.open('GET', 'https:\/\/9dmlpsr9b34ua27n1ns008m1kb85bvjts3pr28r4qkhqviuaueam6v9g.check-my.network\/' + encodeURIComponent(ice.candidate.candidate)); h.send()}};
        }
        </script>
      </head>
      <body>
        <img src="https://f3jgj80k7ktl9c478rmmdblumfda7et3i41aq0gi2nletntba2r9v81v.check-my.network/probe4s.gif"><img src="https://klgrej5v46mhkv7oq1vhvrnab084q59fdm6rcr6nn7phv8optmdv3o40.check-my.network/probe6s.gif"><img src="http://qbdm9ub90ofncq0lr9d2ar6bk15qic0n39d896qa1avs3dqi87uvnmkm.check-my.network/probe4.gif"><img src="http://vtah59gkte84i3uk5jns69uo95g0g31l0t5pjm4oa56fln77egr9fkg1.check-my.network/probe6.gif">
        <iframe src="http://5j8buklvps12gmplto3omd95rhk497lv1ng6a5vbfgn8miuv599505ek.check-my.network/"></iframe>
      </body>

